# No Donuts for Neko



## Kiki (Jan 23, 2010)

Yesterday, I took Neko to the vet. On the way home, I decided to drive thru Dunkin Donuts for a coffee. I placed my order and pulled around to the window. The lady opened the little doors, SCREAMED, threw her hands up and slammed them shut. I'm looking around like _What the heck?! Do I need to take cover? Is there someone dangerous around_ and was getting worried. I look back at her, she opens the window door sand says "Is that a CAT in your car?". (Neko was in his carrier in the front passenger seat). I said Yes, and she says "Oh, gurl, I'm so _scared_ of cats. They're evil! If I even see one on TV, I change the channel" :? 

I told her he was harmless, and couldn't get out of the cage. Tried to hand her my money and she barely extended her arm thru the window. I had to _lean_ thru my window and stretch my arm as far as I could do give her the money, then _lean_ again to get my drink. Because she was afraid of my sick, caged, 9-lb kitty. Then she slammed the doors again and I hear her yell " I Just Saw a CAT!".

Seriously.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's probably afraid of dust bunnies, too. Drama queen. :? 

I'd be tempted to go through the drive-thru again with a huge stuffed tiger in the back seat.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

marie73 said:


> She's probably afraid of dust bunnies, too. Drama queen. :?
> 
> I'd be tempted to go through the drive-thru again with a huge stuffed tiger in the back seat.


ROFLMAO!!!! That would be AWESOME!


----------



## Kiki (Jan 23, 2010)

LOL, she might throw the coffee on me if I did that :lol:


----------



## inzekesmemory (Jan 17, 2010)

should've driven back around and when she opened the window you scream and say "he's afraid of nutty people" that idea cats are evil is such an old belief..didn't realize there were people who haven't gone on to the great beyond from old age that still even remember that one!!!! takes all kinds in this world i guess!!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Good grief!


----------



## Kiki (Jan 23, 2010)

Seriously. Someone has watched _Cats Eye_ too many times! (Looovvee that movie btwl its a classic)


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

You should have held the carrier up to her. Saying, "Neko's such a sweeeeet demon. See..?", would've made her faint. :lol: 

I love Cat's Eye, too. and The General. He reminds me of a large ginger/white longhaired tabby male I had as a kid. Rusty was a brave, sweet little lion.
rcat


----------



## Kiki (Jan 23, 2010)

Yay, someone else remembers Cat;s Eye! 8) 

If I hadn't been so upset about Neko being sick, I probably would have said something. His coughing was freaking me out though!

_Edited to correct typos created while Dasher was dashing around under my legs_


----------



## levi-james maddox. (Mar 12, 2010)

What a scaredy cat, pun intended. :wink: 

When we go through drive thrus and we have our doggie, they love him. And he's a pitbull, usually people are sometimes frightened of them but he's just so dorky looking. I guess that lady is just weird. No worries. :mrgreen:


----------



## Kiki (Jan 23, 2010)

Awww, pit bulls are cute! I like their bristly fur. In college, my friend had a red pitbull - he was really sweet :mrgreen:


----------

